# More on bonfires



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As today is the 10th October can we now light a bonfire?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cancel that..... I've just received a reply from the message I sent them a while ago which said:

Many thanks for your message.
Yes, you're allowed to ligh a bonfire as the critical and non period concerning to it it's from June, 1st to Septemner, 30th.
Any doubts or further questions, plese revert.
Thanks and Best Regards,
A Equipa Bombeiros Online


----------

